# Which UFC fighter, past or present, do you think you could take a crack at?



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Which UFC fighter past or present, do you think you could take a crack at and actually have a legitimate chance at beating?

This thread is for both the guys that train on here and do not.


Just a fun, hypothetical situation. I'm not trying to piss anyone off. I enjoyed MMAnWEED's thread on which fighter I would least likely want to fight in each division and it made me think of this.

In no way do I think I am a UFC fighter, but I honestly think to this day that I could put a beating on Danny Abbadi from the TUF 3 cast.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Anderson silva.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shogun, one front kick to the knee and he'd go down.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Damn it lol I knew I was going to get sarcasm.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Well i'm a blue belt in BJJ and do a little Boxing, i'm pretty sure i can take Ramsey Nijem or try to sub Guillard


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I recon I could take Joe Son


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd take Rob Emerson and become the #1 p4p on the planet.

Also, Andy Wang?

I think the only legitimate answer is to look for poor performers from TUF.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That guy from TUF that left the house because he missed his girlfriend.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

FredFish1 said:


> I recon I could take Joe Son


Would you really want to fight a guy who was just charged with First Degree Murder where he killed a sexual offender in prison :confused02:

Joe Son lost to Moreira, Submission (terror) lol


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone from the flyweight division. Best chance I would have. lol


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

AJClark said:


> I'd take Rob Emerson and become the #1 p4p on the planet.
> 
> Also, Andy Wang?
> 
> I think the only legitimate answer is to look for poor performers from TUF.


I forgot about Andy Wang. I'd fight him too.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> That guy from TUF that left the house because he missed his girlfriend.


LOL. Winning!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Fred Ettish from UFC 2


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I don't train, so I'm gonna say Rashad's mom.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

i reckon i could at least take Chris Leben to decision. I've got 5 1/2 years boxing experience and 2 1/2 years kickboxing and BJJ experience. Apart from some reasonably decent BJJ, every time Leben fights he looks like a bum to me, i'd be reasonably confident of avoiding his zombie flailing arms for 15 mins!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kimbo Slice if he didnt have 60 pounds on me. I guarantee my wrestling/grappling is on a higher level then his.

The thing is though... i dont think i could stand with many UFC fighters if ANY. And that would make my shots predictable and from a far distance.

Chances are they would all beat my ass unless i was going up against some un talented 145ers or something.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Id have a fair chance against a lot of the fighters from early UFC. If I had to pick one it'd be joe son. The guy raped a girl on Christmas eve. I have a natural attraction to violence against those types.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That guy Terry Etim submitted in like 12 seconds. His record was like 2-4 or something awful like that. How he got into the UFC is beyond me.

There's probably a flyweight or bantamweight out there that I could run and jab to a decision.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

jon jones in a kick boxing match, i train muay thai and i'm taller and heavier than he is


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> i reckon i could at least take Chris Leben to decision. I've got 5 1/2 years boxing experience and 2 1/2 years kickboxing and BJJ experience. Apart from some reasonably decent BJJ, every time Leben fights he looks like a bum to me, i'd be reasonably confident of avoiding his zombie flailing arms for 15 mins!


I honestly would pay to see this on a PPV. MMAFORUM member vs Chris Leben is worth my money, but you'd have to put on a good show.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am going to say I can take one of the following guys

Kalib Starnes, Tank Abbott and Jason Thacker

So yeah all 3 really scary but I could Merc them probably.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Shady1 said:


> I am going to say I can take one of the following guys
> 
> Kalib Starnes, Tank Abbott and Jason Thacker
> 
> So yeah all 3 really scary but I could Merc them probably.


Kalib Starnes was actually a pretty good fighter. 



Whos the guy Cerrone dominated with leg kicks recently? I could probably beat that guy.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Kalib Starnes was actually a pretty good fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Whos the guy Cerrone dominated with leg kicks recently? I could probably beat that guy.


Vagner Rocha


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Jorge Gurgel, provided that I can sucker him into a striking match. If I can get him stand & trade with me I should be able to use my speed & footwork to stay on the outside and outpoint him for 15 minutes. But if he smarten up and decides to take me down I'm toast.

Same thing with Andy Wang, as long as it stays standing I can take him, and he's just dumb enough to fight a standup batle even when it's the worst possible thing for him to do.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Shady1 said:


> I am going to say I can take one of the following guys
> 
> Kalib Starnes, *Tank Abbott* and Jason Thacker
> 
> So yeah all 3 really scary but I could Merc them probably.


Completely forgot about that guy. I think I can add him to my list too. What the hell was he could at?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I have trained in MMA and Judo for a long time and anyone even near UFC level would kill me stone cold dead. Anyone who thinks otherwise is bullshitting themselves. What's you amature records, all the guys (even the shit ones from TUF) have good amature records before even going pro. Training every day makes a hell of a difference from training twice a week. That said I'd choose GSP. I'd make a lot of money and prolly not get too hurt.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd have to say Dan Hardy. My background is a little more varied than his. I had my black belts in judo and tkd by twelve as well as a blue belt in shotokan karate. I have competed at Golden Gloves level in boxing and have had more than my fair share of amateur kickboxing, muay thai, and wrestling matches. I've only competed in one bjj tournament and I got outpointed by a 2nd degree black belt under Renato Tavares. I was actually training for my pro debut in mma when I ripped my thigh muscle in half and spent the next three years walking with a damn cane.

With Hardy... I'm pretty much better at everything. More varied striking combined with takedowns and GNP. And he fights stupidly. Same plan everytime. Easy to plan for.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Kimbo Slice if he didnt have 60 pounds on me. I guarantee my wrestling/grappling is on a higher level then his.
> 
> The thing is though... i dont think i could stand with many UFC fighters if ANY. And that would make my shots predictable and from a far distance.
> 
> Chances are they would all beat my ass unless i was going up against some un talented 145ers or something.


Lol I guarantee your wrestling/grappling is nowhere near ANYONE in the ufc. I mean honestly do you think since the day limbo decided to do mma he wasn't training his wrestling/bjj.

Basicly what I'm saying is you think way to highly of yourself. In all aspects. Still laughing from when I read "my hair pulls girls alone" hahaha... freakin weasel.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

A flyweight that has bad wrestling.
I would have 100 pounds on him and could prolly KO him or submit him because of much better strength.
That being said, give me half a year training camp to get my cardio to a somewhat ok level first or i gass in 2 mins and lose to anyone in the UFC


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

James Toney or Dan Hardy


----------



## dvdanny (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't fight Andy Wang, even though we are close to the same size and I have a decent background in boxing and wrestling and am competent in BJJ. I just don't think my pride could handle it if I lost to someone like Andy Wang.

I am surprised no one has said Koji Oishi, I think I would wreck that guy even if he has 20 lbs on me. Though his block punches with his face technique is intriguing.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wes Simms... preferably when hes intoxicated.*




EDIT
* not including amphetamines. Preferably a cocktail of downers, washed down with scotch.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Eddie Faaloloto, in fact my 8month old daughter would surely open up favourite against him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am pretty sure I could take Evan Tanner in a fight tommorow.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> With Hardy... I'm pretty much better at everything. More varied striking combined with takedowns and GNP. And he fights stupidly. Same plan everytime. Easy to plan for.


You are better then one of the best fighters in the world, even though you have never fought in an MMA fight. Makes perfect sence. Seems there are some damn delusunal people on this forum.

Also I call bullshit on being a blackbelt at 12. I'm pretty sure you can only grade once every three months and as it would be junior belts not kyu grades you'd have yellow, orange, green, blue, brown, black to go through before getting to 12 :/ also a quick google for 'youngest judo blackbelt' gave me this result. 



> At the age of 16, Teimoc became one of the youngest Judo practitioners to receive the rank of Black Belt


admitedly that was in 1960 though, here is a more recent piece



> PLYMOUTH Judo Club's Connor Cleave has entered the record books after becoming the youngest black belt in the country.
> 
> Fittingly, the 15-year-old achieved the prestigious prize of becoming a 1st Dan and the British Judo Association's youngest player to do so, fighting in his sport's oldest and most famous Japanese martial arts club's in Europe – the Budokwai, in London


In addition I also found this



> It had taken many months of travelling around the country in search of points needed to get this award – 15 being the youngest age that a judo player can make this grade.


I am 18 and am a brown belt have been training since I was 9, that's 9 years even if you progressed twice as fast as me at half the age that means you started judo at 7 1/2. I think honestly if you have a blackbelt that you got when you were 12 as well as training in some other dicapline and reaching blackbelt in that too as well as a blue belt (nothing to be sniffed at) in another disipline, whilst also training in wrestling and muay thai, you are some sort or prodigy, or bullshitter, or I might be totaly wrong.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shady1 said:


> I am going to say I can take one of the following guys
> 
> Kalib Starnes, Tank Abbott and Jason Thacker
> 
> So yeah all 3 really scary but I could Merc them probably.


Can add Bob Sapp and Valentijin Overeem to this list As well.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

slapstick said:


> I have trained in MMA and Judo for a long time and anyone even near UFC level would kill me stone cold dead. Anyone who thinks otherwise is bullshitting themselves. What's you amature records, all the guys (even the shit ones from TUF) have good amature records before even going pro. Training every day makes a hell of a difference from training twice a week. That said I'd choose GSP. I'd make a lot of money and prolly not get too hurt.


This. Anyone giving serious answers in this thread is ridiculously deluded. I don't care how many decades of sparring sessions or comfy rolling sessions in the gym one has, for someone to think they can beat a good pro fighter let alone a UFC level fighter without ever having stepped in the cage themselves ... just lol. Possible exceptions are some of the untrained type guys from UFC 1-3.

I've trained for years with some great amateurs and some mid-level pros, and I'm not shamed to admit that while I can hold my own with the good amateurs or hand out a beatdown occasionally, the good pros are MILES above my level. Like you feel stupid even going against those guys, that's how good they are, even if you have a size advantage. And it's not just me, everyone does.

But yeah, to answer the question, Jon Jones. I've been analyzing a lot of his tapes and I think the way to counter his style is to punch him in the face.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That Karate guy that got crucifixed by Big Daddy Coolridge.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Shady1 said:


> Can add Bob Sapp


A clean shot to the liver and 2 1/2 rounds of running away from him, everyone could take him as long as you can punch hard enough. He will quit after that.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I am pretty sure I could take Evan Tanner in a fight tommorow.


Oh no you di'int just go there? Uh-huh...girl, you went there?



PS, I'm pretty sure Evan Tanner could STILL kick my ass.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been training MMA for years, I have a black belt in BJJ (I am 34, not 12 haha) and was a state runner up in wrestling. I have had 6 amateur fights that I finished all 6. I have trained with high level MMArtists, some that have fought in the UFC and there is one certain I can GURENTEE any of you that think you could beat a professional UFC level fighter, YOU ARE WRONG!

I, however, did come up with one UFC fighter that I am 100% confident that I could beat! Art Jimmerson!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

DanTheJu said:


> I have been training MMA for years, I have a black belt in BJJ (I am 34, not 12 haha) and was a state runner up in wrestling. I have had 6 amateur fights that I finished all 6. I have trained with high level MMArtists, some that have fought in the UFC and there is one certain I can GURENTEE any of you that think you could beat a professional UFC level fighter, YOU ARE WRONG!
> 
> I, however, did come up with one UFC fighter that I am 100% confident that I could beat! Art Jimmerson!


This confused me a bit so I just wanted to point out my earier post wasn't directed at you dude, at the guy who claimed to be a black belt at 12


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> I'd have to say Dan Hardy. My background is a little more varied than his. I had my black belts in judo and tkd by twelve as well as a blue belt in shotokan karate. I have competed at Golden Gloves level in boxing and have had more than my fair share of amateur kickboxing, muay thai, and wrestling matches. I've only competed in one bjj tournament and I got outpointed by a 2nd degree black belt under Renato Tavares. I was actually training for my pro debut in mma when I ripped my thigh muscle in half and spent the next three years walking with a damn cane.
> 
> With Hardy... I'm pretty much better at everything. More varied striking combined with takedowns and GNP. And he fights stupidly. Same plan everytime. Easy to plan for.


So you think you, a guy who has never had a single amateur fight in MMA, could win against a guy who has had 34 professional fights, including going 5 rounds with one of the best P4P fighters of ALL TIME?????????

First of all, NO! No you could not! I promise you that!

Second of all, I think you are completely full of crap about your judo and tkd credentials. The only way possible you could have had a BB by 12 in both disciplines is if you went to a small gym in a small town who gives out black belts just for participating!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

slapstick said:


> This confused me a bit so I just wanted to point out my earier post wasn't directed at you dude, at the guy who claimed to be a black belt at 12


Oh I know it wasnt directed at me... my point was a 12 year old does not get a legit black belt. There may be some prodigies that get them when young, but not that young!


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I'd have to say Dan Hardy. My background is a little more varied than his. I had my black belts in judo and tkd by twelve as well as a blue belt in shotokan karate. I have competed at Golden Gloves level in boxing and have had more than my fair share of amateur kickboxing, muay thai, and wrestling matches. I've only competed in one bjj tournament and I got outpointed by a 2nd degree black belt under Renato Tavares. I was actually training for my pro debut in mma when I ripped my thigh muscle in half and spent the next three years walking with a damn cane.
> 
> With Hardy... I'm pretty much better at everything. More varied striking combined with takedowns and GNP. And he fights stupidly. Same plan everytime. Easy to plan for.


The only black belt you've got is the one your boyfriend uses to tie you up. 

I don't see what people get out of lying on an internet forum. 

Did I mention I'm unable to compete due to my 32inch size penis?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

TheCount said:


> Did I mention I'm unable to compete due to my 32inch size penis?


I feel bad for your debilitating condition! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> I have been training MMA for years, I have a black belt in BJJ (I am 34, not 12 haha) and was a state runner up in wrestling. I have had 6 amateur fights that I finished all 6. I have trained with high level MMArtists, some that have fought in the UFC and there is one certain I can GURENTEE any of you that think you could beat a professional UFC level fighter, YOU ARE WRONG!
> 
> I, however, did come up with one UFC fighter that I am 100% confident that I could beat! Art Jimmerson!


I completely understand what you're saying. 


On the other hand I think there have been guys in the past that have made it on TUF and sometimes that have got into the UFC that really aren't at that level you speak of.

That was my angle.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Not a single one.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Evan Tanner


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As I'm a man, I reckon I could take any female fighter.

And given that I'm over 6 feet tall... I could also probably take most FWs, BWs, and LWs. And presumably a couple of WWs.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As I'm a man, I reckon I could take any female fighter.
> 
> And given that I'm over 6 feet tall... I could also probably take most FWs, BWs, and LWs. And presumably a couple of WWs.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Nobody. Anyone who thinks they can beat a UFC fighter is very well mistaken. It takes a special person to fight, specially at that level. I'd only have a tiny chance with the smaller weight divisions just due to size.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol @ people on the internet. Sure you can...:thumb02:


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I can say with full confidence that I can beat any UFC fighter....that is in the UFC video games. Once that system turns off though the confidence is gone.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nobody. Anyone who thinks they can beat a UFC fighter is very well mistaken. It takes a special person to fight, specially at that level. I'd only have a tiny chance with the smaller weight divisions just due to size.


Past ufc fighters included, not top guys or long term vets.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Nobody. Anyone who thinks they can beat a UFC fighter is very well mistaken. It takes a special person to fight, specially at that level. I'd only have a tiny chance with the smaller weight divisions just due to size.


Well some of the fighters mentioned (flyweight/womens/UFC 1 guys) are beatable.
I am 6"6 and 250 pounds, with decent boxing and at least good enough bjj to defend myself vs a much much weaker 5"0 135 pounds guy with crappy wrestling.
I would still gass because i couldnt keep their pace, but i would have a chance i guess.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> Oh no you di'int just go there? Uh-huh...girl, you went there?
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I'm pretty sure Evan Tanner could STILL kick my ass.


Tanner won't tap out


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

James Toney. I don't even care that he was an ex pro boxer, if he was taken down by that weak ass ankle pick Randy got him with I'm pretty sure I could get him down. And when he was on the ground it looked like my grandmother could've subbed him.



> Nobody. Anyone who thinks they can beat a UFC fighter is very well mistaken. It takes a special person to fight, specially at that level. I'd only have a tiny chance with the smaller weight divisions just due to size.


I don't see how that has much to do with my choice at least, but I'm playing devil's advocate regardless. I've actually fought before. I love it. I've never fought anywhere NEAR that level (like, different universe completely), but I have no fear of getting in a cage with another man. If we did it with a neutral, medium sized crowd I think I would be willing to fight Toney. 

Anyone higher level than that joke though, no way in hell.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not pretentious enough to assume I could take anyone in the UFC, if I could...I'd probably be in the UFC now wouldn't I?


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Doubt i could take even the smallest flyweight tbh .


----------



## Paetheon (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron van Clief, he's probably in his 80s by now. I think I could take him.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Jens Pulver, but I'd feel bad about it.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark Coleman (the vs. Couture version, not the 1996/2000 version)! If i could survive the first round & use movement, then i could probably start landing some punches on him!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd (hopefully) be among the top 3 strongest guys at 155 with my powerlifting background and you could say i'm a decent wrestler ;]. I'd probably Lay N pray a lot of guys at 155 haha.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

an injured and out of shape, blind folded Teila Tuly, maybe, with a weapon (me with the weapon that is)


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, this thread is actually insane. If people think they could legitimatly beat anyone in the UFC at a similar weight to them I've got oe question for you. Why not do it? Because you are talking total bullshit, that's why.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I could beat Bisping with my wrestling


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

I would legit fight anyone and i think id have a good shot at anyone under fw. We are all human.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

slapstick said:


> Man, this thread is actually insane. If people think they could legitimatly beat anyone in the UFC at a similar weight to them I've got oe question for you. Why not do it? Because you are talking total bullshit, that's why.


LOL, no way, I wouldn't even beat a referee or a judge (I understand these guys are fairly well versed in some martial art or another)

maybe I could beat Arianny Celeste, if I caught her by surprise.

I'd love to get in there tho, just see how many punches I could take before my head rolls off.

I do believe that the stronger, bigger guy here would get absolutely manhandled by the weakest, smallest guy in the UFC


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably most of the guys at LW or below.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Tank Abbott for sure. I've never seen a man tire so quickly.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the guys who have called me a liar and delusional in this thread. If you don't believe that I have the belts or background I do I don't know what to tell you. The op asked a question and I answered with clear reasoning. Could I beat Dan Hardy in my current condition? No but I'm damn near crippled at this point from damage to my leg. Could I have beat him when I was training for my pro debut? That's a different story.

If you want to ridicule people in a thread that was never meant to be serious then go ahead but know that you are missing the god damned point.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Sean Salmon


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Lol I guarantee your wrestling/grappling is nowhere near ANYONE in the ufc. I mean honestly do you think since the day limbo decided to do mma he wasn't training his wrestling/bjj.
> 
> Basicly what I'm saying is you think way to highly of yourself. In all aspects. Still laughing from when I read "my hair pulls girls alone" hahaha... freakin weasel.


Iv only been wrestling for 8-9 years now and i dont exactly train with scrubs.

Yes i guarantee my wrestling is higher level then his. If Kimbo was my weight i would WRECK him on a wrestling mat. I say that extremely confidently.

Not like i said i would beat his ass.. Kimbos grappling is pretty pathetic. A 170 Pound Kimbo could no way take me on the wrestling mat.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't believe 3/4s of you 'train MMA'. Until I see some actual proof, I'd cook the lot of you fools.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll have you know I did Karate when I was in 1st grade. You can't deny my skills.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hahaha wow. the people in this thread.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

None of them.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Kimbo Slice, James Toney, and Danny Abbadi from TUF 3. 

Knowing me, I'd just Jon Fitch the hell out of those guys.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

James Toney???

That dude would knock you out real quick.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Past? 170lb BJ Penn...one round then I could out-cardio him from there on 

Present? Ronda Rousey...just wish I could shut the overhyped cow up!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a better Muay Thai fighter than Brock Lesnar P4P.

:confused02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Royce Gracie without his gi and Fred Ettish from UFC 2.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, maybe Kimbo Slice.. I don't see why he even got in the UFC.. He looks terrible in every fight..
He has a lot of extra pounds on me but I think I'd have the grappling advantage. When I was at 214lbs I could definitly take him down, but now I'm at 195lbs and still cutting to 185lbs. If I can't take him down though then I'm fucked.. I'm equal with Maia in striking (before the Marquardt fight) so that sucks ... Aside from that I have 10 years of judo experience & 5 years MMA. I only fought 1 pro fight though until now.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> I love the guys who have called me a liar and delusional in this thread. If you don't believe that I have the belts or background I do I don't know what to tell you. The op asked a question and I answered with clear reasoning. Could I beat Dan Hardy in my current condition? No but I'm damn near crippled at this point from damage to my leg. Could I have beat him when I was training for my pro debut? That's a different story.
> 
> If you want to ridicule people in a thread that was never meant to be serious then go ahead but know that you are missing the god damned point.


What you could tell us or rather show us is a video clip on youtube of at least one of these supposedly tons of amateur MT, kickboxing, grappling and golden gloves fights you've won, and then a personal pic or three just so we know it's you. 

Or are you telling me you've been in all these fights and never had a friend/trainer/partner EVER take any footage? Heck, even some training/sparring footage would be something to go by. You know, proof, as opposed to typical internet bravado.

Until then, we'll be heartily loling at your Dan Hardy conquering skills.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

... :laugh: this thread is gold. Keep it coming guys.

On topic - No one, because I've never trained MMA, never wrestled or trained BJJ, and never trained a striking discipline to a high level. I have no delusions that I'm even an average fighter. Let alone able to beat people that fight for a living.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> ... :laugh: this thread is gold. Keep it coming guys.
> 
> On topic - No one, because I've never trained MMA, never wrestled or trained BJJ, and never trained a striking discipline to a high level. I have no delusions that I'm even an average fighter. Let alone able to beat people that fight for a living.


Its all about context, my friend. For example, they might be asleep? You might be carrying a large metal object? Better yet, right after surgery?? I bet I could take out GSP within 5 minutes of him waking up from his knee op, nowumsayin?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I love the guys who have called me a liar and delusional in this thread. If you don't believe that I have the belts or background I do I don't know what to tell you. The op asked a question and I answered with clear reasoning. Could I beat Dan Hardy in my current condition? No but I'm damn near crippled at this point from damage to my leg. Could I have beat him when I was training for my pro debut? That's a different story.
> 
> If you want to ridicule people in a thread that was never meant to be serious then go ahead but know that you are missing the god damned point.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Its all about context, my friend. For example, they might be asleep? You might be carrying a large metal object? Better yet, right after surgery?? I bet I could take out GSP within 5 minutes of him waking up from his knee op, nowumsayin?




That's just weak dude. 

I bet I could easily take out both Anderson and JDS at the same time, fully hale and hearty and wide awake.







with a sniper rife


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> That's just weak dude.
> 
> I bet I could easily take out both Anderson and JDS at the same time, fully hale and hearty and wide awake.
> 
> ...


Thats the spirit! :thumbsup:


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

My dad can whoop your dad's ASS!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Think I'll reconsider my answer of Chris Leben! Honestly I'd take a shot at Sean Gannon. Wouldn't honestly want to climb in there with any current UFC fighter.


Also there is no way someone got 2 black belts in different disciplines by 12 unless they got them off eBay! Not to mention the fact that most gyms will grade children differently to over 16s.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> My dad can whoop your dad's ASS!


No way. My dad is a 12th degree black belt in Shish Kebab Fencing.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

NotDylan said:


> My dad can whoop your dad's ASS!


Your Dad can whoop my Dad's ass? My Dad's gay, my Dad will **** your Dad....and your Dad will like it.

[expand] /FrankieBoyle [/expand]


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> What you could tell us or rather show us is a video clip on youtube of at least one of these supposedly tons of amateur MT, kickboxing, grappling and golden gloves fights you've won, and then a personal pic or three just so we know it's you.
> 
> Or are you telling me you've been in all these fights and never had a friend/trainer/partner EVER take any footage? Heck, even some training/sparring footage would be something to go by. You know, proof, as opposed to typical internet bravado.
> 
> Until then, we'll be heartily loling at your Dan Hardy conquering skills.


Sorry. I don't keep footage and my only friend who went through it all with me died several years ago. Youtube also wasn't big back when I was competing. None of it really matters at this point as I can't really do anything anymore but there was a reason people were pushing me to go pro once.

I'm tired of defending it from people who don't believe me honestly. Believe what you want. I'm going to go take my pain meds and ice my leg so I can walk without too bad of a limp today.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Id have a fair chance against a lot of the fighters from early UFC. If I had to pick one it'd be joe son. The guy raped a girl on Christmas eve. I have a natural attraction to violence against those types.


He didn't just **** her!!! What a horrible excuse for a human. This is one guy the death sentence is too good for he should be tortured.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Son


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe anyone who thinks he can do it, should go ahead and do it, apply for TUF or whatever.

until then, we're nothing but keyboard warriors. I'm amazed that with 10 pages of "I'd beat that guy" I have yet to see some footage of anyone at least sparring.


if anyone genuinely thinks he could do it, I'm wondering why he's still posting on there. 

I would never be able to do anything in a cage, did a bit of tae kwo do, some wing chun. But if I believed I could go out there and fight in a cage, I'd do it in an instant, quit looking for cheezy jobs, quit the daily pointless grind of being an average nobody and go all out pursuing a career in MMA.

Ain't gonna happen.

my son, on the other hand is on the right track to become a good athlete. He already has the work ethic (even tho he's only 10, he trains ALOT, never gives up and proves himself more often than not).

me? I'll be happy if I ever become european yoyo champion !


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

hadoq said:


> me? I'll be happy if I ever become european yoyo champion !


You never will be, for that is I!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR_c8oauRYY


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd fight Dana white.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> I have been training MMA for years, I have a black belt in BJJ (I am 34, not 12 haha) and was a state runner up in wrestling. I have had 6 amateur fights that I finished all 6. I have trained with high level MMArtists, some that have fought in the UFC and there is one certain I can GURENTEE any of you that think you could beat a professional UFC level fighter, YOU ARE WRONG!
> 
> I, however, did come up with one UFC fighter that I am 100% confident that I could beat! Art Jimmerson!


For the most part i agree but thats just odds, I've not been training for years and am a white belt. I was able to be competitive with Ty Harrison, almost tapped him but he was being stubborn. 

If we are talking successful mma fighters eek I don't think I could compete but if we are talking some of the guys that stepped into the ufc and got dispatched eh maybe, I like my odds with failed tuf fighters much more.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Sorry. I don't keep footage and my only friend who went through it all with me died several years ago. Youtube also wasn't big back when I was competing. None of it really matters at this point as I can't really do anything anymore but there was a reason people were pushing me to go pro once.
> 
> I'm tired of defending it from people who don't believe me honestly. Believe what you want. I'm going to go take my pain meds and ice my leg so I can walk without too bad of a limp today.


kthx I figured as much.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I was omw to beat the spider but then i took an arrow to the knee


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Good thread. To say I train is an understatement. It's my life. I don't think I could take anyone at UFC level. Maybe in the early days against a one dimensional Karate guy or something like that.

I train with guys who fight king of the cage / respect in the cage. I've trained with Javi Vasquez, Manny Tapia, and Charlie Valencia who have all fought UFC or WEC. I'm not saying this to brag. I'm sure there's people on here who have trained with much bigger names. My point is that these guys fight at a pace and technical level that is just ridiculous. I don't think average joe understands just how advanced the level that the ufc fighters are at.

While I know I can hold my own against the amateurs and some of the lower level pro's, there's no way in freakin hell I could beat anyone in the current UFC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Past? 170lb BJ Penn...one round then I could out-cardio him from there on
> 
> Present? Ronda Rousey...just wish I could shut the overhyped cow up!


You know Ronda would beat you into a puddle of blood right?



DanTheJu said:


> Oh I know it wasnt directed at me... my point was a 12 year old does not get a legit black belt. There may be some prodigies that get them when young, but not that young!


I would say most adults don't get a legit bb either, Jim has always said all a bb means is you have the basics down so if someone gets it as a child and quits I agree but if they continue into adulthood I'd say its as legit as any other practitioners bb.

Kids do have a simplified system at least in our dojo.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Good thread. To say I train is an understatement. It's my life. I don't think I could take anyone at UFC level. Maybe in the early days against a one dimensional Karate guy or something like that.
> 
> I train with guys who fight king of the cage / respect in the cage. I've trained with Javi Vasquez, Manny Tapia, and Charlie Valencia who have all fought UFC or WEC. I'm not saying this to brag. I'm sure there's people on here who have trained with much bigger names. My point is that these guys fight at a pace and technical level that is just ridiculous. I don't think average joe understands just how advanced the level that the ufc fighters are at.
> 
> While I know I can hold my own against the amateurs and some of the lower level pro's, there's no way in freakin hell I could beat anyone in the current UFC.


Well said man... I don't think most guys/gals realize the difference in skill level from a regular Joe-->Amateur-->Professional :thumbsup:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

A nice video that suits the subject.
Stefan Raab a german show master fought against womens champion Regina Halmich 2 times and obviously lost both.
He had no experience what so ever and just trained for this fight. He weighs as much as a LHW and she weighs 115 pounds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1JKmG2qBRQ

I still think i can beat every woman in an MMA match 
(Cyborg doesnt count, he isnt a woman.)


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Think of the worst fighter in the UFC's history.... I could totally get my ass kicked by that guy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

On the other side of that argument, I could put in the paperwork and turn pro tomorrow. I think when we say there is a gap in skill between pro and amateur we are comparing the top pro's in the top organizations to run of the mill amateurs and practitioners.

There are pro fighters in this state I know I can beat unfortunately none are ufc quality nor am I lol.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Skip to 3:00

Kampmann vs a reporter.

Zero effort required.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dude weighed 20 pounds less. Kampmann is clearly a coward.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I don't see how that has much to do with my choice at least, but I'm playing devil's advocate regardless. I've actually fought before. I love it. I've never fought anywhere NEAR that level (like, different universe completely), but I have no fear of getting in a cage with another man. If we did it with a neutral, medium sized crowd I think I would be willing to fight Toney.
> 
> Anyone higher level than that joke though, no way in hell.


My comments were more or less directed at those who didn't sarcastically say that they would whip even the lower tier guys. 

Respect that you've fought before, though. How much do you weigh and your height? James Toney's a pretty big bloke..


I suppose if you do include the earlier UFC guys and some of the inexperienced guys from TUF (Danny Abbadi, I think is the guy who was 'owing' at every strike Ed Herman threw), then a lot of us who have done a decent amount of training would probably take them.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Past? 170lb BJ Penn...one round then I could out-cardio him from there on
> 
> Present? Ronda Rousey...just wish I could shut the overhyped cow up!


She's gonna break Tates arm and then she'll be coming for Coenens


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

End of the day, if I was Anderson Silva, I could kick everybodys ass. And seeing as we've got more in common then not. eg. Two arms. A head. Eyes. Buttocks. Ear lobes. etc... that clearly puts me a hairs breadth away from being the P4P greatest fighter in the world.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> *I enjoyed MMAnWEED's thread on which fighter I would least likely want to fight in each division and it made me think of this.*



I suddenly have an urge to create a "Which MMAF member would you like to fight" thread. How epic would that be?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I suddenly have an urge to create a "Which MMAF member would you like to fight" thread. How epic would that be?


I have a feeling my name would come up a lot :dunno:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

These were fun reads.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I could probably take out Overeem rather convincingly.....with a sniper rifle from 1 mile away.

Edit - can I change my answer to Gina Carano??? She was in Strikeforce which is owned by UFC now. No? Ah screw it, I'm just gonna pics of Gina..


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

funkyboogalooo said:


> He didn't just **** her!!! What a horrible excuse for a human. This is one guy the death sentence is too good for he should be tortured.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Son


Disturbing. I actually had a hard time reading some of that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> I could probably take out Overeem rather convincingly.....with a sniper rifle from 1 mile away.


He'd just walk straight through it... Like the T1000 :thumb02:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> He'd just walk straight through it... Like the T1000 :thumb02:


:thumb02:

Either that or the bullets would only make him stronger and he would catch me and rip me in half like a newspaper


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I suddenly have an urge to create a "Which MMAF member would you like to fight" thread. How epic would that be?


LOL I'm hoping your not referring to me. I don't want to fight you haha

Although I do think that would be an interesting thread for guys that train to post vids/pictures of them training and have polls and shit for people to vote who they would think would win.

That actually would be awesome.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

man, I'd love to take on Gina in a grappling contest.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Hermes Franca.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> She's gonna break Tates arm and then she'll be coming for Coenens


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I can take out everyone from UFC 1 current day......


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I have a feeling my name would come up a lot :dunno:





My name would easily be the most dropped name on the forum.

Or that might just be for a "Which member do you hate the most" thread. 




kc1983 said:


> I could probably take out Overeem rather convincingly.....with a sniper rifle from 1 mile away.
> 
> Edit - can I change my answer to Gina Carano??? She was in Strikeforce which is owned by UFC now. No? Ah screw it, I'm just gonna pics of Gina..


Sadly its been proven that this isnt our dear Gina Carano. If only


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Past? 170lb BJ Penn...one round then I could out-cardio him from there on
> 
> Present? Ronda Rousey...just wish I could shut the overhyped cow up!


I'd corner you and give you mouth to mouth reanimation after you got shoked out. :hug:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> I'd corner you and give you mouth to mouth reanimation after you got shoked out. :hug:


**** ALERT.!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Well naturally I don't think I could beat any of the ufc fighters. 

But if Dana would come to me and offer a fight with anybody in the UFC I'd take it. I wouldn't have anything to lose. 

But there is one exception named Palhares. I wouldn't go near the octagon if he would stand on the opposite side. 

I'd rather take on Overeem than him, seriously


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

TheBadGuy said:


> Well naturally I don't think I could beat any of the ufc fighters.
> 
> But if Dana would come to me and offer a fight with anybody in the UFC I'd take it. I wouldn't have anything to lose.
> 
> ...


Weird thing is I'm with you. Paul Harris is a scary dude and he'd snap my leg like a pixie stick.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> Which UFC fighter past or present, do you think you could take a crack at and actually have a legitimate chance at beating?
> 
> This thread is for both the guys that train on here and do not.
> 
> ...


Come on guys reality check. Any fighter whose name you recognize would kick our collective asses, unless you fight for a living and outweigh them by 80lbs.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Good thread. To say I train is an understatement. It's my life. I don't think I could take anyone at UFC level. Maybe in the early days against a one dimensional Karate guy or something like that.
> 
> I train with guys who fight king of the cage / respect in the cage. I've trained with Javi Vasquez, Manny Tapia, and Charlie Valencia who have all fought UFC or WEC. I'm not saying this to brag. I'm sure there's people on here who have trained with much bigger names. My point is that these guys fight at a pace and technical level that is just ridiculous. I don't think average joe understands just how advanced the level that the ufc fighters are at.
> 
> While I know I can hold my own against the amateurs and some of the lower level pro's, there's no way in freakin hell I could beat anyone in the current UFC.


props...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a thread idea. Who in the current UFC roster do you think you could last 3 rounds with?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SpoKen said:


> I have a thread idea. Who in the current UFC roster do you think you could last 3 rounds with?


Anderson Silva. If I can convince him that I'm totally unworthy, which I am, he'll just dance & clown me for 15 minutes and punch me in the leg a few times. I think I can handle that.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> I have a thread idea. Who in the current UFC roster do you think you could last 3 rounds with?


Haha.. GSP, Fitch, As someone said Anderson, you just have to pretend that you have killer jitz and drop to your guard everytime he punches you.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

I was a junior olympian for Canada in amateur boxing. Never turned Pro. I think Nam Phan and I would put on a show.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I suddenly have an urge to create a "Which MMAF member would you like to fight" thread. How epic would that be?


Do it. Would be a great show. Put it in the premium section if you don't want to start a war though.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Do it. Would be a great show. Put it in the premium section if you don't want to start a war though.


And everyone's answer would be..

Sideways
Sideways
Sideways
And...
Sideways


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

They would all kick my ass, I'm a lover not a fighter. :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> And everyone's answer would be..
> 
> Sideways
> Sideways
> ...


Yeahhhhh budddyyyyy


Who are you again?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Present? Ronda Rousey...just wish I could shut the overhyped cow up!


Moooo..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Ya know.. the more I think about it....

I'm pretty sure I could smash current day Overeem.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

FredFish1 said:


> I recon I could take Joe Son


Roflz...

Since we're going old school. Maybe Emanuel Yarborough then I'd be the giant slayer. 

Anderson would be dope cuz I wouldn't even know if I got knocked out or not, but I'll know it'll be a highlight reel so in some cases I'd be immortalized albeit at my expense...roflz! 

But yah the best chance for any of us would be pre UFC five where nobody knew any BJJ. Remember their conditioning was pretty crappy too.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel like if I was given three months to do nothing but train and get my cardio up to nuff, I could beat Kimbo Slice. I'd just throw lots of leg kicks and try not to get punched or taken down. Seriously, that guy's got chicken legs. Especially compared to how big his upper body is. He looks like Johnny Bravo.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

With a full training camp, maybe Tito. I'd throw everything I had into one body shot and if he walked through it, I'd then curl up into a ball.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SpoKen said:


> Weird thing is I'm with you. Paul Harris is a scary dude and he'd snap my leg like a pixie stick.


Broken legs heal.

Brain damage? Not so much.

And don't forget the body kicks. A 'Reem shin to the liver would likely make me insta-sh!t my intestines all over the octagon.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

H33LHooK said:


> Broken legs heal.
> 
> Brain damage? Not so much.
> 
> And don't forget the body kicks. A 'Reem shin to the liver would likely make me insta-sh!t my intestines all over the octagon.


Lolz...people don't realize how hard these fighters hit. I seen a 145 light up everyone in our gym. As one trainer said about Overeem...sparring is about survival...lolz! 

With that said I'd wear a football helmet, and one of those sumo jump suits for added protection against The Reem.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

hatedcellphones said:


> I feel like if I was given three months to do nothing but train and get my cardio up to nuff, I could beat Kimbo Slice. I'd just throw lots of leg kicks and try not to get punched or taken down. Seriously, that guy's got chicken legs. Especially compared to how big his upper body is. He looks like Johnny Bravo.


Lol.

I mentioned i could take Kimbo in a wrestling match IF he weighed 170 pounds. But to actually take the guy in a fight?? with the size he is??
You are crazy right??? Kimbo has trained alot longer then 3 months and one punch from him would send you back in to your mommys arms.

I love how we have all these UFC level fighters in our midst.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Anderson Silva.

I would bribe Seagal to teach me his 'deadly stuff' and aikido toss Silva across the cage followed by a 'big toe' kick to his "broken" ribs that would make him tap to strikes.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Thales Leites. I can punch pretty hard (not saying I'm a good boxer) and I wrestled for 2 years so that'd be about my only chance at winning a UFC fight, win it Anderson Silva style and just kick his legs when he flops on his back. Any guy who is half proficient in striking would wreck every single person on this forum, Kimbo Slice would kill us all. I would not take a fight against Kimbo for all the money in the world, if you aren't 230+ or a professional fighter his punches would at minimum give you brain damage and at worst kill you. Kicking his legs would be stupid, covering your head and kicking his legs would be the worst game plan, he'd punch right through and knock you out.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I mentioned i could take Kimbo in a wrestling match IF he weighed 170 pounds. But to actually take the guy in a fight?? with the size he is??
> You are crazy right??? Kimbo has trained alot longer then 3 months and one punch from him would send you back in to your mommys arms.
> ...


Well I'm 5' 10" and about 265 right now. Less in a Brock Lesnar kinda way and more in a Roy Nelson kinda way, but that's all besides the point. 

I should clarify that when I said "training" I meant almost exclusively leg kicks with just enough striking and TDD to get by, and by "cardio" I meant so I could run away every time I landed a shot. That way I might be able to outpoint him! Leg kick TKO if I'm really lucky. It's all about the gameplan bro! Haha. 

No, but in all seriousness I realize what a joke this is. It's just fun to think about.


----------

